# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  اقوال جميلة : لـ مجاهيل , مشاهير , عظماء , بؤساء , اغنياء , فقراء , رجال , نساء !

## الأيام

أحببت أن تشاركوننا ببعض الفوائد ..

وهـــي :

اقوال جميلة : لـ مجاهيل , مشاهير , عظماء , بؤساء , اغنياء , فقراء , رجال , نساء !

اتمنــى من كل أخت أو أخ يدخل على هذا الموضوع ويشاركـ بكلمه أو أي قول مأثور ،،المطلوب ان يوقع حضوره بفائــده ،، 

سيكون التوقيع عبارة عن حكمة تحبون إضافتها أو أي شيء تجدون به الفائدة أو قول من أقول الائمة او سطر شعري او قول مـأثـور ..

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بارك الله فيك
كلام جميل لا زال حاضرا في ذاكرتي لأحد الحكماء . يقول : ( ليس العيب أن تكون أعمى , ولكن العيب أن تعجز عن احتمال العمى ) .

----------


## أم فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحكمة الحضرمية تقول : ( علي بن حسن قال من بايشترح يشترح      والنار ماتحرق ألا حيث هي تنطرح ) 
بالنجدي : النار ماتحرق إلا رجل واطيها .
بالجداوي : اللي يعد العصي مو زي اللي يدوقها .

----------


## أم فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من الحكم التي تعلمتها من والدي ولا أعرف قائلها:
من لم يُعـطل وقت التعطيل           لم يُحصِّل وقت التحصيل

----------


## الأيام

أين مشاركاتكم بارك الله بكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بكر الصغير

1-قال الإمام أبو علي القالي-رحمه الله تعالى-في شرف العلم:"..إذ بائع الجوهر-وهو حجر-يصونه بأجود صُوان(وعاء)ويودع  ه أفضل مكان ويقصد به من يُجزِل ثمنه ويحمله إلى من يعرف قدره,على أنه لا يستحق بسببه أن يوصف بالفضل بائعُه ولا مشتريه,ولا يستوجب أن يُحمد من أجل المبالغة في ثمنه مقتنيه,والعلم يُذكَر بالرجاحة طالبُه,ويُنعَت بالنباهة صاحبُه,ويستحق الحمدَ عند كل العقلاء حاويه,ويستوجب الثناءَ من جميع الفضلاء واعيه.." من مقدمة الأمالي

----------


## الأيام

بكر الصغير بارك الله فيك

----------


## الأمل الراحل

عفوا . . تصحيح :
ليس الشقاء أن تكون أعمى ، بل الشقاء أن تعجز عن احتمال العمى .

====
 ( والله ما ذل ذو حق وإن أطبق العالم عليه ، ولا عز ذو باطل ولو طلع القمر بين جنبيه ) . المنتصر بالله .
====
دهـرٌ علا قدرُ الوضيع  به ،، ،، ،، وترى الشريفَ يحطه شرفُـهْ
كالبحـر يرسبُ فيه لؤلؤهُ ,, ,, ,, سفلا ويعلـو فـوقه جيَفُـهْ

----------


## بكر الصغير

قال ابن القيم-رحمه الله تعالى-:"الدعاء بدعوى الجاهلية,كالدعا   إلى القبائل والعصبية للإنسان ومثله التعصب للمذاهب والطوائف والمشائخ,وتفضيل بعض على بعض في الهوى والعصبيةوكونه منتسبا إليه يدعو ألى ذلك ويوالي عليه ويعادي ويزن الناس به فكل هذا من دعوى الجاهلية"بواسطة:  حكم الانتماء ص94

----------


## أبو رزان

إذا جاءت عصا الشريعة المحمدية : ابتلعت ما صنعه الخارجون عنها من السحر المفترى.

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

كلمة عظيمة ، أرددها لطلابي دوما - في الحلقة - : " إن النعيم لا يدرك بالنعيم ، ومن آثر الراحة فاتته الراحة، وبحسب ركوب الأهوال ، واحتمال المشاق ؛ تكون الفرحة واللذة ".
لابن القيم - رحمه الله - .

وبيتُ المتنبي : 
وإذا كانت النفوس كبارا *** تعبت في مرادها الأجسام  .. 

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## الباحث 1

من كلمات شيخي الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم رحمهما الله :

بالصبر واليقين تنال الإمامة في الدين .

----------


## ناصر الدين الحنبلي

1-من نذر نفسه ليعيش لدينه فسيعيش متعبا ولكنه سيحيا عظيما ويموت عظيما.
2--صن النفس واحملها على ما يزينها ********* تعش سالما والقول فيك حميد

----------


## الأيام

شكري للجميع مشاركات رائعة

----------


## أبو نظيفة

قال المتنبي:
ولم أر في عيوب الناس عيبا   *  كنقص القادرين على التمام

----------


## بكر الصغير

*ليس حسن الخلق مع المرأة كف الاذى عنهابل احتمال الأذى منهاوالحلم عند طيشها وغضبها(الغزالي)
*كثرة النظر إلى الباطل تذهب بمعرفة الحق من القلب(الحسن بن علي)
*الحق واضحة سبيله.والمرء يشبهه خليله.والعرف يهدي أهله.والعلم يهديه دليله

----------


## الأيام

شكري للجميع

----------


## الأمل الراحل

أما ترى البحر تعلو فوقه جيف  ,’,’,’  وتستقر بأقصى قاعه الدرر    

وفي السماء نجوم لا عداد لها  ,’,’,’  وليس يكسف إلا الشمس والقمر

----------


## الأيام

بيتان غاية في الروعة شكري لك

----------


## الأيام

ويحَ عبسٍ . . أسلَمُوا أعداءَهم
مفتاحَ خيمتِهم ، ومَدُّوا القنطـرَه
فأتى العـدوُّ مُسلَّحاً بشقاقِـهم
ونفاقِهم ، وأقـام فيهـم منـبرَه
ذاقوا وَبَالَ ركوعِـهم وخُنوعِهم
فالعيشُ مُرٌّ . . والهزائمُ مُنكَـرَه
هذِي يـدُ الأوطانِ تجزي أهلَـها
مَن يقترفْ في حقّها شرّاً . . يَرَه
ضاعت عُبَيلةُ.. والنياقُ... ودارُها
لم يبقَ شيءٌ بَعدَها كـي نخسـرَه
فدَعوا ضميرَ العُربِ يرقد سـاكناً
في قبرِهِ . . وادْعوا لهُ . . بالمغفرَه
عَجَزَ الكلامُ عن الكلامِ.. وريشتي
لم تُبقِ دمعـاً أو دمـاً في المِحبرَه
وعيـونُ عبلةَ لا تـزالُ دموعُها
تترقَّبُ الجِسْرَ البعيدَ . . لِتَعبُرَه . . .
------
منقول من الساحات لـ الشاعر المصري : مصطفى الجزار

----------


## الأمل الراحل

إذا هبّت رياحـك فاغتنمهـا ,,’’,, فعقبى كلّ خافقـةٍ  سكـون 
ولا تقعد عن الإحسان فيهـا ,,’’,, فلا تدري السكون متى يكون

----------


## أم فراس

أحسن وإن لم تجز حتى بالثنا   أي الجزاء الغيث يبغي إن هما؟!

----------


## الأيام

بارك الله فيك كلمات جميلة

----------


## أبو خالد الطيبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موضوع قيّم 
هذه فائدة من شيخي حفظه الله تعالى وقد سبقه غيره بها " من كانت بدايته محرقة كانت نهايته مشرقة 
قال أحدهم لاتصلح هذه الأمة إلا بــ حاكمٌ عادل ،،، وعالمٌ ناصح ،،، وعاملٌ مخلص "
ولا احفظُ بيتاً في ذم النفس وإنتقاصها إلا هذا البيت " يظن الناس بي خيراً وإني لشرُ الناس إن لم تعفوا عني "

----------


## الأيام

بارك الله فيك

----------


## متفائلة واليأس بالمرصاد

دع المقادير تجري في اعنتها ولا تبيتن الا خالي البال   ما بين غمضة عين وانتباهتها يغير الله من حال الى حال

----------


## الأيام

بيتان في غاية الروعة

----------


## الأمل الراحل

كتب أحد الفلاسفة :
( النساء: أكثر المخلوقات ثرثرة ، ومع ذلك فهن يكتمن نصف ما يعرفن ) 
 :Smile: 
===
كم طوى البؤسُ نفوساً لو رَعَتْ ’’،،’’ منبتاً خصــباً لكانتْ جوهـرا

كم قضى اليتـمُ على موهبـةٍ ’’،،’’ فتوارتْ تحتَ أطبـــاقِ الثرى***
===
*** سؤال عن صاحب هذه الأبيات ومَن لديه القصيدة كاملة يتحفنا بها
جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## الأيام

أختي الأمل الراحل
الشاعر هو حافظ إبراهيم شاعر النيل
وإليك أبياتا أخرى من القصيدة 


يا رجال الجد هذا وقته 
آن أن يعمل كلٌّ ما يرى!! 
أنا لا أعذر منكم مَن ونى 
وهو ذو مقدرة أو قصَّرا 
فابدؤوا بالملجأ الحر الذي 
جئتُ للأيدي له مستمطرا 
واكفلوا الأيتام فيه واعلموا 
أن كل الصيد في جوف الفرا 
أيها الثري ألا تكفل مَن 
بات محروماً يتيماً معسرا؟! 
أنت ما يدريك لو أنبتَّه 
ربما أطلعت بدراً نيِّرا!؟! 
كم طوى البؤس نفوساً لو رَعَت 
منبتاً خصباً لكانت جوهرا 
كم قضى العدم على موهبة 
فتوارت تحت أطباق الثرى!!

----------


## الأمل الراحل

شكرا لك عزيزتي . . وفقك الله

----------


## الأيام

حياك الله أختي

----------


## الأمل الراحل

فيا عجبا لمن ربيت طفلا.. .. .. ألقمه بأطراف البنانِ
أعلمه الرماية كل يوم.. .. .. فلما اشتد ساعده رماني
وكم علمته نظم القوافي.. .. .. فلما قال قافية هجاني                                                           ( معن بن أوس المزني )
iiiiii
أبدي السرور لمن أراه كأنني.. .. .. لاهٍ خلي القلب لا أتوجعُ
،،،،
كم صديق كنت عنه في عمى.. .. .. غرني منه زمانا منظره
كان يلقاني بوجه طلق. ... .. .. وكلام كاللآلي ينثره
فإذا فتشته عن غيبه.. .. ..  لم أجد ذاك لود يضمره
فدع الإخوان إلا  كل من.. .. .. يضمر الود كما قد يظهره
فإذا فزت بمن يجمع ذا .. .. .. فاجعلنه لك ذخرا تذخره

----------


## الأيام

الأمل الراحل أتحفينا بالمزيد من الدرر التي تختارينها 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الأمل الراحل

ألا قولوا لشخصٍ قد تَقَوَّىَ ..... على ضعفي ولم يخشَ رقيبه

دسست له سهاماً بالليالي ..... وأرجو أن تكونَ له مصيبة
.
ما في الديــار مخبر إلا صـدى لمصوتي 
ناديتُ أين أحبتي  فأجاب : أين أحبتي !
.
كل النداء إذا ناديت يخذلني ،، ،،  إلا النداء إذا ناديت : يا ربي
.

لـو كنتَ تعلـمُ مايؤرق ناظـري ’’,,’’ أو كنتَ تعلمُ مايجولُ بخاطـري 
لو كنتَ تعلمَ بعضَ مافي القلبِ منْ ’’,,’’ ألـمٍ عـظيمٍ مُـدْلَهِمٍّ هـادرِ 
أو كنتَ تعلمُ بعضَ مافي النفسِ منْ ’’,,’’ هَمٍّ يُعَكِّرُ في الصفاءِ مشاعـري 
لو كنتَ تعلمُ أو تُحِسُّ بحالــتي ’’,,’’ لغدوتَ في الحزن الدفين مُشاطري 
لو كنتَ تعلمُ غيرَ أنكَ جاهــلٌ ’’,,’’ فيما أُحِسُّ..فهلْ سألتَ محاجري ؟! 
ستـرى الإجابةَ عندها مكتوبةً  ’’,,’’ بدمـوعِ عيني لا بحــبرِ محابري
.
قال ابن القيم : ( إذا كان العبد وهو في الصلاة ، ليس له من صلاته إلا ما عقل منها ؛ فليس له من عمُره إلا ما كان فيه لله وبالله ) .
.

----------


## صبر الرمال

ما أكثر الأشياء الصعبة ، لكنها دون المستحيل . . النور يُولدُ في حضن العتمة ، ومع بزوغ الفجر يُعلنُ الليلُ الرحيل .
**
مــرّتْ فصولُ العمر وهـي جديبةٌ      .        فمتى  يُريح الغارسين  حصـادُ
الصبر . . لي صبرُ الرمالِ على اللظى      .        ولقد صبرتُ وفاتني الميعــادُ
البيتان للشاعر العراقي يحيا السماوي

----------


## الأيام

ما هذا يا صبر الآمال!!!! والله من أجمل ما قرأت جزاك الاله خيرا

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم  ما شاء الله موضوع رائع جدا 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير أختي الايام مشكورة 
يقال : 
حفظ السان فيه عشر خصال يجب على العاقل أن يعرفها ، و يضع كل خصلة منها في موضعها 
هو أداة يظهر بها البيان وشاهد يخبر عن الضمير ، و ناطق يرد به الجواب      
و حاكم يفصل به الخطاب ، و شافع ندرك به الحاجات و  واصف تعرف به الأشياء 
و حاصد يذهب الضغينة ، و نافع يجذب المودة و معز نرد به الأحزان و  مسل يزكي القلوب 
	 و لقد أحسن القائل الذي قال :
	 إذا كان يعجبك السكوت ..... فإنه قد كان يعجب الأخيار 
	و لئن ندمت على السكوت مرة ....فلقد ندمت على الكلام مرار 
	إن السكوت سلامة و لربما زروع الكلام ضرار

----------


## أسماء

قال عامر بن عبد قيس : 
إذا عَقَلَك عقلك عمّا لا يعنيك فأنتَ عاقل .
و قيل : يَعِيشُ العاقل بعقله حيث كان ، كما يعيش الأسدَ بقوته حيث كان .
******************************  ************************ 
يروى عن لقمان الحكيم أنه قال :
 يا بني كذب من قال : ان الشر يطفأ ، فإن كان صادقاً فليوقد نارين و لينظر : هل تطفئ أحدهما الاخرى ....!!
و إنما يطفئ الخير الشر كما يطفئ الماء النار .
******************************  ****** 
الدنيــا أمير من طلبها و خادم من تركها ، الدنيــا طالبة و مطلوبة ، فمن طلبها رفضته ، ومن رفضها طلبته .
الدنيـــا قنطرة الأخرة فاعبروها و ... لا ... تعمروها .
ليس من العقل بنيان القصور على الجسور .
الدنيا عروس و طالبها ما شطتها ، و بالزهد ينتف شعرها ، و يسود و جهها ، و تمزق ثيابها 
 ومن طلق الدنيا فالآخرة زوجته فالدنيــــا مطلقة الأكياس لا تنقضي عدتها أبداً  فخل الدنيــــا و لا تذكرها 
و اذكر الآخرة و لا تنسهـــا ...

----------


## الأيام

الله عليك يا أسماء 
اختيار موفق

----------


## احمد سيد احمد

صغيرٌ يطلبُ الكِبرا .. وشيخٌ ود لو صَغُرا
وخالٍ يشتهي عملا ً.. وذو عملٍ به ضَجِرا
ورب المال في تعب .. وفي تعب من افتقرا
وذو الأولاد مهمومٌ .. وطالبهم قد انفطرا
ومن فقد الجمال شكي .. وقد يشكو الذي بُهِِِِرا
ويشقى المرء منهزما .. ولا يرتاح منتصرا
ويبغى المجد في لهفٍ .. فإن يظفر به فترا
شُكاةٌ مالها حَكَمٌ .. سوى الخصمين إن حضرا
فهل حاروا مع الأقدار .. أم هم حيروا القدرا ؟

الاستاذ الكبير عباس محمود العقاد

----------

